# Which 229



## dpdtc (Sep 23, 2009)

I will be purchasing a 229 soon. Should I get a basic 229 or the Elite? There are so many options I am having a difficult time deciphering what I should get. Will use for conceal carry with .40 S&W. Is it mainly the looks? I know a couple are DAK and I do not want that. Thanks


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I have the basic 229 (no rail-no DAK) and it's a great weapon. Weather or not you want one like that or one of the other models is a personal preference thing. Any way you go you will have a great weapon. I don't have a use for rails on my pistols being I don't ever want to put anything on them. But I wont be using your weapon so you will have to look at the pros and cons of each as well as what you intend do do with it. Todd has the SAS Gen II. Those look to be really nice. I've shot one but not enough to give a real educated opinion. about it. It was a sweet shooter..I can say that.

There's a bunch of people here suffering happily from the "_Signess"_. I'm sure you will get some pretty in depth reasons to go with any of them. As for me the basic model is plenty good enough. It will shoot better than I can shoot it. So when mine misses it's me not the weapon.


----------



## dpdtc (Sep 23, 2009)

I was looking at yhe Elite because of the SRT trigger system. I see the SAS Gen 2 also has it. I need to see if I can find one with the SRT and see how I like it. Maybe Todd could chime in or if I could be directed to a link of his about his weapon that would be good too.
Glad to hear you are happy wit your purchase of a 229.
Thanks


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Todd has the SAS Gen II. Those look to be really nice. I've shot one but not enough to give a real educated opinion. about it. It was a sweet shooter..I can say that.


Yes I do and it is a beaut, IMO! The SRT is a dream of a trigger. I find the gun the perfect compromise between a full-size and a sub-compact. I was between the Elite and the SAS Gen 2 and when it came down to it, the gun was going to be for carry so night sights and the dehorning process beat out the looks of the Elite with the beavertail (which I like). Plus, the Elite's had a huge wait time and I was able to get the SAS Gen2 immediately. I sold two XDs to fund the purchase and have yet to regret the decision. I'd definitely consider adding it to your list of possibilities.

Pics are on the 4th page of this thread: http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=2466&page=4


----------



## dpdtc (Sep 23, 2009)

Todd said:


> Yes I do and it is a beaut, IMO! The SRT is a dream of a trigger. I find the gun the perfect compromise between a full-size and a sub-compact. I was between the Elite and the SAS Gen 2 and when it came down to it, the gun was going to be for carry so night sights and the dehorning process beat out the looks of the Elite with the beavertail (which I like). Plus, the Elite's had a huge wait time and I was able to get the SAS Gen2 immediately. I sold two XDs to fund the purchase and have yet to regret the decision. I'd definitely consider adding it to your list of possibilities.
> 
> Pics are on the 4th page of this thread: http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=2466&page=4


Nice pics. I went to my local range today and looked at the 220 carry, 229, and 229 SAS gen 2. I have decided not to go to a .45 and keep my ammo the same with a .40. That ruled out the 220. So now the SAS Gen 2 they showed me was 2 tone and the 229 was black. I am not sure I like the 2 tone but I am not sure I dislike it either. I am close to saying it will be the SAS Gen 2 with Nitron finish. The SRT and the size of the 229 have sold me.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

The nitron P229 SAS Gen 2 is in stock at Top Gun Supply. http://www.topgunsupply.com/handguns-sig-sauer_p229/ That's where I got mine.

$859.95 + $18.00 shipping + FFL fee. Not sure if that's comparable to what you're looking at at your LGS.


----------



## dpdtc (Sep 23, 2009)

Todd said:


> The nitron P229 SAS Gen 2 is in stock at Top Gun Supply. http://www.topgunsupply.com/handguns-sig-sauer_p229/ That's where I got mine.
> 
> $859.95 + $18.00 shipping + FFL fee. Not sure if that's comparable to what you're looking at at your LGS.


The owner of the range told me $900. I told him I am a couple weeks away from purchase and he said "Bring cash and we will both be happy". I don't know what he will do with cash but less than $900 so I think I am getting a good deal. I dont really want anything flashy so I am getting the Nitron.
Todd how many magazines did your SAS Gen 2 come with? If only a couple I need to budget for that too.
Thanks


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Mine came with two and I ordered two more. A few months back, Sig started shipping guns with only one mag. They've since resumed shipping with two, but you might want to check with your LGS.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Another 40 S&W convert - GREAT!

I like the SAS Gen II also - I bought the P239 in 40 with the SAS Gen II custom work - great carry gun for me. I also have the P229 DAK in 40 and I like it also.

Can't go wrong with a Sig.:smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The 40 is a great round. And has been getting really popular the last year or so. I have three(Well..I might be getting rid of one) and would trust my life to any of them and not feel under powered.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Just to clarify here, I'm odd man out. My 229 is 9mm. I had an XD40 and have nothing against the round, except that it seems to be pushed on newbies by gun store folk because of its "stopping power." I just shoot the 9mm a lot better, and the ammo's cheaper, so that's the direction I went in.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Todd said:


> Just to clarify here, I'm odd man out. My 229 is 9mm. I had an XD40 and have nothing against the round, except that it seems to be pushed on newbies by gun store folk because of its "stopping power." I just shoot the 9mm a lot better, and the ammo's cheaper, so that's the direction I went in.


Same here. I have a 9mm, .40 and .45 but would rather shoot the 9 and the 45. The 40 is okay but it's too snappy IMO. The 9 is perfect for me and then the 45. The .45 is more "shovey" (new word) than snappy.

That said, my next handgun will most likely be a .40 because I have so much ammo in that size. I could damn near trade my .40 ammo for a gun.

Almost forgot, if you can afford it, get the Elite. I would love to have either one but that Elite sure looks good.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Todd said:


> Just to clarify here, I'm odd man out. My 229 is 9mm. I had an XD40 and have nothing against the round, except that it seems to be pushed on newbies by gun store folk because of its "stopping power." I just shoot the 9mm a lot better, and the ammo's cheaper, so that's the direction I went in.


There is absolutely nothing wrong with a 9mm. The round has been around forever because it works. If it didn't then people wouldn't use them. My reasons for not carrying a 9mm has nothing to do with stopping power. I shoot a 45 better than anything else and that's what I like to use. I shoot a 40 better than a 9mm most the time so when I don't have a 1911 on me it's my 229. I still shoot my 9mms and have one worthy of carry and will now and then but I feel more comfortable with the other two. For some reason many shop workers will use the bigger is better thing and push the 40's. I really would not want to tell anyone to get anything chambered in 40 if they have never fired one though mainly because it is different than the 9mm in recoil and a pistol is a pretty high investment. you should use what you are comfortable with.

I tell new shooters all the time, don't listen to people talking about crap like stopping power. If we all bought into that we'd all be carrying 500 smiths. Or a 12 gauge. :smt033


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice technical terms there dosborn :anim_lol: just pokin'

I like the 40 but for economical reasons I use a 9mm drop in barrel for the range - much cheaper and I can shoot all day with the 9. I mix it up starting with 50 rds of 40 then I switch barrels and shoot another 100 rds of 9. 

Another reason I went with the 40 is I have 3 calibers in one handgun 40, 357, and 9. Plus I like the ballistics of the 40.

Todd you should have listened to that gun salesman:anim_lol:


----------



## dpdtc (Sep 23, 2009)

Thank You all. I did consider getting the Elite. An HPD officer friend of mine picked one up hear in Houston for $900.00 then gets his $100 rebate from Sig Sauer for the Law Enforcement Folks. I like what the SAS Gen 2 has to offer as far as concealment. I think it will be a little easier to conceal than my Baretta PX4. 
I have not shot a 9mm and I am completely used to the .40. I thought about getting a 220 because of the .45 but I like the 229 and having the same ammo in both weapons is a plus for me. Now next year I may just go out and get a 9mm just for the hay of it and it would be something my wife could shoot pretty easily. This is a great discussion.


----------



## dpdtc (Sep 23, 2009)

SaltyDog said:


> Nice technical terms there dosborn :anim_lol: just pokin'
> 
> I like the 40 but for economical reasons I use a 9mm drop in barrel for the range - much cheaper and I can shoot all day with the 9. I mix it up starting with 50 rds of 40 then I switch barrels and shoot another 100 rds of 9.
> 
> ...


SaltyDog what do you have that interchanges to all 3 calibers? I am new here so go easy on me if I should have searched :anim_lol:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

SaltyDog said:


> Todd you should have listened to that gun salesman:anim_lol:


Bah! I come to HGF for all my gun questions! :smt033


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

dpdtc said:


> SaltyDog what do you have that interchanges to all 3 calibers? I am new here so go easy on me if I should have searched :anim_lol:


I have the P239 SAS Gen II and P 229 DAK. Both have the capability of being converted - quite easy actually if you buy the 40 cal model. You cannot go up in caliber i.e. 9mm to 40 but you can go down.

All you have to do is change out the barrels except in the case of 9mm you also have to purchase magazines. The 357 rounds will work in a 40 cal magazine.

I only have one barrel now for the 9mm for my P229 - I plan on getting one soon for the P239. There are a number of barrel manufacturers but I went with Barsto and do not regret it. Great barrel.

I went to the Barsto web site and they have barrels for the 226, 229 and 239 in all 3 calibers.

Google is our friend ---- Just kidding:smt033


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Todd said:


> Bah! I come to HGF for all my gun questions! :smt033


HE! HE!:smt082


----------

